# Need help in choosing a console : Casual Gamer



## shabin5785 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi All,

I am planning to get console this december-january. I am a casual gamer. I only play football manager in PC and occasional GTA, FIFA and some racing games. I can never play a first person shooter game,as i get severe headaches. I have never played Farcry or Resident Evil or games like that.

Also the console is intended for my niece as well. So i am thinking of getting a console with support for motion controlled games. I checked for WII, but its out of stock(Also read about no warranty).So which one should i get Move or Kinect? Also any specific versions in that?

Also i have no experience in choosing an Old Console (like second hand WII). No idea what to check and how to check.

I live in Trivandrum,Kerala. and my budget is 20-25K.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 12, 2015)

hello! 

i also am planning to buy a PS4 this month.

for your case, i would suggest to get a used console from a seller with good feedback from this forum or others like this. motion-controlled games are/were present for xbox 360 (with kinect - an accessory to be bought separately) and PS3 (also requires move accessory). PS3 is still selling for around 20k i guess. get a used console with the motion control accessory in the box. would be cheaper. it would be better if the seller is from your city itself, for you to physically chk the console. chk the condition of it, the controller and the accessories, whether disc-reading is fine, etc. 

else, simply buy a new PS3 or X360, and the respective motion-ctrl accessory separately (new or used).


----------

